# West Galveston Bay tide levels



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you. I appreciate real observations. The wind predictions have always varied. The prediction says 10-15. When I get there (2 hours drive) the wind is often piping up at 20+.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Attempted to head out this morning and would have needed waders to launch at Louis Bait camp tide was so high. Had a hard stop today so called it a day right then.


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Crazy high in ingleside Aransas also .


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm. Good post. I was heading down there also. Then, I found out that I left my CC at a restaurant last night. By the time I called the restaurant and recovered my card (Thank Goodness) it was too late. I went to Conroe and only caught one, but it was a nice 19 inch LM Bass. All's well that ends well.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tide levels in West G bay remain high. Fortunately the water is high late at night and during daylight the water level goes down to normal high or slightly above normal high tide levels.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

The water has been super high in South louisiana as well. its been in the parking lots for the last few weeks....


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, boys...

it’s coming down now...


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

whoop whoop


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Anybody headed out in the mourning? I’m debating on it.


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Anybody headed out in the mourning? I’m debating on it.


Yea but down in Aransas area ...


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep...Jamaica Beach or Christmas Bay


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m still on the fence. Watching the Astros. The later it gets the less I feel like dragging the boat out. Probably going to be a mourning time decision.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

As of sunset today the actual low tide we had was coming back in to about what is a normal high tide. This front may have done it finally. Fish were really shallow today.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tide levels are on the high side of normal but pretty much back to normal. This next front should get some real low tides. Water temp was 64 Saturday and 69 today (Monday). Reds still way shallow, trout under scattered birds. I never figure out flounder but lots of folks catching them.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

That’s pretty much the same story in cocodrie Sunday, Monday. Lots of small trout. Tide dropped a little today but it was blowing 20+ so it ruined any chances of getting on some reds


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well this latest arctic front has dumped all the water in the bay and dropped the temp, although the water is slowly coming back to normal low levels. Strong tides should move some good clean water back in. Monday it was normal to slightly high tides and 66 degree water. The reds were scattered and a little picky. The sheepies seemed to be more hyper skittish than usual. Water quality was excellent. Clear on the Northshore and clear but stained water way back in the marshes. No telling what it is like currently. I'm not going outside in 37 degree weather...


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

For a while now, since Imelda, some of the south shoreline marshes have a tannic/brownish color. Sunday it was clear in places, but still had that brown tint. Odd.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hahaha too hot, too cold, too much water, water blew out...
I wish I could get out of this work truck and be wading right now chunking plugs for fat sow trout!


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

Any updates on the water color / fishing in West Bay? Going this weekend, water is pretty still Saturday and moving more Sunday. Found Redfish schooling in 1'1/2" of water last weekend, landed two 28" swamp donkeys, throwing 5" paddle tails.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Starting to blow a bit, the water clarity is good, tides medium to low-


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Dang, it’s high right now with this wind pushing the water in.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

As of 0900 11/27, the wind is howling and the water is falling fast. Part of it is strong outgoing low tides in the morning and now it is being pushed by a 15-20mph wind. Water level has dropped about 2' since last night.


----------

